

Why you should use Rails over PHP - WilliamB
http://www.sentia.com.au/blog/5-reasons-why-you-should-use-ruby-on-rails-for-web-development-over-php

======
CMCDragonkai
I'm not really a fan of big and magical frameworks. So the existence of Rails
doesn't actually make me think Ruby is superior to PHP, although I need to try
Sinatra. That being said I like Ruby's OOP. But in the end all OOP is the
same. In my opinion, if you're an experienced PHP developer, and you're
looking to expand your skillset, gaining another standard web development OOP
language isn't going to change much of your value proposition. I would look
closer into things like Node, Golang, Rust, Functional languages and Python
(for scientific computing). Getting skills in Ruby in Rails seems like you're
just adding another web dev language to your existing web dev language
capability. It's all about MB vs MC.

------
krapp
This is not quite as in-depth an argument as one might have hoped for. If you
really have so many reasons for the superiority of Rails over PHP then don't
beg the question.

I mean, if this were serious, it would be "Why you should use Ruby over PHP"
anyway, wouldn't it? If you want to compare frameworks, compare Rails and
Laravel.

------
alttab
Interesting. I do feel as though Rails could replace PHP as a mindshare as
time goes on.

